
A new mechatronic system Tactile Display to recognize patterns - Salamat
A pdf in Arabic and English (at the bottom)
======
Salamat
Photos: [https://imgur.com/a/9L9dRol](https://imgur.com/a/9L9dRol) Here is the
text of the PDF:

This research aims to study and design a mechatronic system capable of
rendering images through a touchable surface to help the blind to read and
understand these images. This system uses mechanical and electronic techniques
and integrated software to convert the gray image to a three \- dimensional
surface. The mechanical mechanisms used with the control systems have been
studied to reach the design that is capable of transferring the fixed images
to the mechanical system with the possibility of forming surfaces with
suitable accuracy . The gray levels in the stationary images were represented
as a mathematical variable that changes on the Z axis in terms of Cartesian
coordinates where zero is considered black, and the maximum value expresses th
e white and gray levels within the linear area of these two points The “ Afr o
ge ” image processing library was used w ith the C # programming language to
build an interface for analysis and communication with the Arduino
controllers, which acted as an intermed iary to link the image data and the
mechanical device (tactile display ) to display images for the blind. Finally
all designed systems (mechanical, electronic and software) have been tested
after they have been successfully designed . Training of a group of blind
people was conducted to test the system on several samples of images of
different forms and the system has demonstrated its ability to transmit
multiple types of information. Key Words : Tactile Display , A ctive touch ,
Blind , S alient graphics , Linear actuator Tishreen University Faculty of
Mechanical and Electrical Engineering Department of Mechatronics Design and
study of mechatronic system for assisting blind people to recognize patterns
“This project submitted to the department of Mechatronics engineering in
partial fulfillment of the requirement of the msc degree in Mechatronics
engineering” Prepared By: Eng. Tareq Khalas Supervised By: Dr. Iyad Hatem 2018

------
schappim
That's very cool. Could you upload a video of it in action?

